# First competition and came in 8th overall !!



## vegas_frak (Mar 14, 2010)

I wanted to post this here so members and those who haven't decided to join or not could read it.

Thanks this great bunch of folks I was able to make that walk to the stage in front of hundreds of pro, semi pro, and amateur BBQ teams yesterday and pick up an 8th place overall trophy! We competed in the backyard division since we had never competed anywhere. We turned in chicken and ribs, but also cooked brisket and pork during the event so we could see if we could make the turn ins on time same as the pros.

At the end I was able to shake hands with and talk to Mr. Johnny Trigg of the Smoking Triggers team. He was incredible to talk to and is the real deal.

Anyway thank you all for your efforts in sharing your success, failures, how to, what to buy, what not to buy, how to build, recipes, thoughts, etc etc......

It's a great feeling to see complete strangers come over and eat your BBQ and say it's the best they've ever had.....

As requested here is the info on the contest (and pics):

The contest is the annual Hog Wild Festival in Mobile, AL (www.bbqmobile.net) a fund raiser for United Cerebal Palsy

Entry fee was $150.00 and we were required to cook 40lbs of meat min to give away to the public.

My employer gratiously sponsored me in the event and we spent a total of $1,000.00 including our entry fee.

A lot of money was spent on supplies that we will have for our next contest like, storage containers, team banners, etc.

I made an excel spreadsheet to help me keep up with what all to bring and also a time line for what had to happen hour by hour to get it all cooked by turn in. (this was a lifesaver at 3am when you are dead tired from the long day and it ain't close to being over)

The biggest thing I learned is that you need lots of help. We were a two man team, and its hard to do all the prep in a short amount of time.

We cooked 9 slabs of spares, 4 boston butts, 1 brisket, and 3 dozen thighs. We had planned on another 5 lbs of sausage and a ton of ABT's to give away, but with only two of us doing prep we couldn't get them done.

Advice for everyone else getting ready is to make sure you know your equipment and your recipes, make a list of everything you need, and get ready for a GREAT time! It was the most tiring weekend I have had in a long time, but well worth it.

Onto the pics!










Very late in the night








Just a cool picture!







Serving it up!







Our booth!







Our little trophy!








Talking with Johnny Trigg of Smoking Triggers!


Thanks again everyone for helping me get here! Whatever I can help you with please let me know!


----------



## badfrog (Mar 14, 2010)

Outstanding!!!! That is awesome.  Anything you would do different next time? any tips for a soon to be first time competitor?


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2010)

No Pics? you know what they say.


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 14, 2010)

*GOOD FOR YOU!!!! You must have done something right for sure!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm glad you had the opportunity and that it was fun!!! 

Competition didn't  look so much fun to me while watching it on TV.

Wish I would have helped you out just to be there!!*


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 14, 2010)

*Is that what you were hinting, desertlites?*


----------



## denver dave (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Getting a call is amazing and just feeds the fire to continue. Keep up the good Q.


----------



## vegas_frak (Mar 14, 2010)

Pics to come soon as I get them off all the cameras......


----------



## ronp (Mar 14, 2010)

That's awsome!!!!


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats on placing in the top ten on your first competition


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 14, 2010)

*NO RUSH, we were just playin wit ya *


----------



## bbqhead (Mar 14, 2010)

congratulations!!!!!  I  remember my first call to the stage, so hard to describe the feeling doesn't  it.  on the way home I was calling everybody to tell them about it. keep up the good work and you did take notes so you can do it again, didn't you. again CONGRATS!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 14, 2010)

Congrats!!!! Yea some pictures would be awesome.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 15, 2010)

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2010)

Great job - Congratulations on the big showing


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats sounds like you did some awesome work


----------



## treegje (Mar 15, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## graybeard (Mar 15, 2010)

Congratulations frak! We're all excited and pround of you!

beard


----------



## ondagawood (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah me too............... congrats on the position !

Scott


----------



## meateater (Mar 15, 2010)

_#8_ I'd put that number on the smoker! CONGRATS!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 15, 2010)

I missed something, it must have been in the small print, and my wife says I always skip the small print.

What contest, where was was it? What did you cook on? Etc?


----------



## bassman (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats on a successful first comp!


----------



## warthog (Mar 15, 2010)

Congrats,  That was a great first outing.


----------



## jak757 (Mar 15, 2010)

Good for you!!!!

Congrats, and keep up the good work!!


----------



## caveman (Mar 15, 2010)

top ten on your first competition.  Do you plan on entering anymore?  I have questions.  Do you pay all of your expenses or did you have a sponser?  What is the bottom line just to get in with the meat & fuel costs?   Was there an entry fee?  Where was the competition held?


----------



## vegas_frak (Mar 15, 2010)

Bottom line to get in was $150 dollars and we spent about that in meat ($70 for a case of ribs and about $70 in butts and a brisket).  We spent a lot more on other stuff we needed and we gave out sodas and water, etc.  My employer sponsored me, but I am planning for the future in case he won't again.


----------



## vegas_frak (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry to keep adding things but I didn't think of this earlier.  I will say that in my opinion that the butts and the brisket were the best I have ever cooked in my life.  I think my partner has pics and I will post them too.  We put them on at 8pm Fri night. 4 hrs later I put the brisket in a pan and foiled the top where it stayed foiled for the next 10 hrs. (12am to 10am next day) 14 hrs total.  The butts I never foiled.  I wanted to ensure a good bark.  I sprayed them about every hour with our juice and season mix.  I just let them keep on going through till about 8am next morning where I put them in a pan (two in each and foiled the top, but left one side open so they wouldnt condensate and get soggy.  They had hit over 190 when I put them in the pan and I let them sit for about 3 hrs before we pulled them.  They were like none I have ever cooked.  I removed the brisket from the pan at about 10am and put it on some heavy foil and let it sit back in the smoker for about an hour.  We were not "smoking" during this time so it did not get over cooked.

All in all it was an amazing weekend and my lips have tasted my best work ever!


----------



## gruelurks (Mar 16, 2010)

Good job, very cool on 8th place in your first ever comp!


----------



## jamminjimi (Mar 16, 2010)

Excellent job on 8th place. Now get some rest.


----------



## rstr hunter (Mar 16, 2010)

Congrats.  Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## thunderdome (Mar 16, 2010)

That looks like a blast!


----------



## gnubee (Mar 16, 2010)

I love that smoker , man that thing is huge, did you make that yourself?
I had to laugh when I saw that huge smoker and realized you were in the backyard smoker division. That thing would have a hard time fitting in my back yard. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





To meet Johnny Triggs must have been the icing on the cake.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 16, 2010)

Super job! Way to represent!..... now you just need a place for www.smokingmeatforums.com on your banner there.... hmmmmm.... lol. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






My boss helps out on a 4 man team, he's the one resposible for getting me into smoking.


----------

